# Birthday present from my family



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 8, 2016)

Last night I was completely surprised by my family when they presented me a NEW FREAKIN LATHE!! for my birthday. Oh man!! They got me the Nova Comet II with the free chuck. This is a pretty big upgrade from my ShopFox 1704 that I've been using for the past 4 years. I was expecting to use the Shop Fox for at least another 5 years before getting a new lathe. I can't wait to get it setup in the shop. Now I just need to get a bunch of MT#2 mandrels and such...the Fox was MT#1.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 12 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2016)

AWESOME! !
Congrats, enjoy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen! Seriously, congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 8, 2016)

Congrats ... great family you have

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 8, 2016)

SWEET !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! Seriously, congrats! Chuck


What he said!!


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't have it set up yet...I know! It's too damn cold out in my shop right now, plus I have things to take care of before I can get it set up. Since I had no idea I was going to get this, I need to rearrange my bench so I can have both lathes and my grinder and my drill press set up! Here is the picture from Amazon to hold you guys over till I can get some "in shop" pictures taken. And Yes, I did get a free G3 chuck with it!! The one thing I'll have to get used to is that the power switch and speed control dial is on the right. My Shop Fox has everything on the left. Ugh..first world lathe problems! Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2016)

Sweet! and I know what you mean about cold... it must be in the high 40s in my shop today bbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 8, 2016)

Congrats, just in time to crank out a few gifts for the holidays too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 8, 2016)

If you got that for your birthday I bet Christmas gift will really be cool.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 8, 2016)

I think you will like it. I got one for my daughter a few years back.
They did some upgrades since I got mine. If they still use the same motor they tell you it will be a little noisy and takes about 30 minutes for the brushed to seat properly. Not a problem.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Sweet! and I know what you mean about cold... it must be in the high 40s in my shop today bbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Literally, WAY COOL! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2016)

Mike Mills said:


> I think you will like it. I got one for my daughter a few years back.
> They did some upgrades since I got mine. If they still use the same motor they tell you it will be a little noisy and takes about 30 minutes for the brushed to seat properly. Not a problem.



Your daughter is a woodworker? And she's not on here?
You should show her this place, we need more wimins here!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2016)

Congratulations on the new lathe!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 8, 2016)

Great score!! Oh... & HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 8, 2016)

Now that's a nice surprise! Have fun with the new toy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't know what you mean about cold...

Nice present...jealous! I asked my wife for a new powermatic and all I got was an uncontrollable laugh

BTW you can get an MT1 to MT2 adapter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 9, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Sweet! and I know what you mean about cold... it must be in the high 40s in my shop today bbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



40 is cold?!? I wish it was that WARM right now! I went out to my shop to check a few things and it was 17 out! Last night was below zero wind chill! When the cold hurts your face, its tough to get the tools warm in the shop.


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 9, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> I don't know what you mean about cold...
> 
> Nice present...jealous! I asked my wife for a new powermatic and all I got was an uncontrollable laugh
> 
> BTW you can get an MT1 to MT2 adapter.




They got to be available out there somewhere.


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 9, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> I don't know what you mean about cold...
> 
> Nice present...jealous! I asked my wife for a new powermatic and all I got was an uncontrollable laugh
> 
> BTW you can get an MT1 to MT2 adapter.




What chew got that's an MT1?? My carbitec is a MT1. I recently put a reversing switch on it!!!


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 9, 2016)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> 40 is cold?!? I wish it was that WARM right now! I went out to my shop to check a few things and it was 17 out! Last night was below zero wind chill! When the cold hurts your face, its tough to get the tools warm in the shop.




40 is FRICKIN FREEZIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's why I moved to South Florida!! Yesterday was 81 degree's. Today only 74.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 10, 2016)

Great Birthday surprise!
Nice lathe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 12, 2016)

Pen mandrel, live center, drill chuck are all MT#1. I'll look for the adapter once it gets a little warmer outside.


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 12, 2016)

I did find a MT#2 to MT#1 adapter here: 
I ordered it and will have a review posted once I've used it awhile.


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Jan 11, 2017)

Finally got the new lathe setup in the shop! Still too dang cold to work out there. Waiting on some quartz heaters to arrive in the mail. Once those are setup, I should be able to work in the shop during winter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------

